# algone?



## slidercat (Feb 10, 2008)

has anyone heard of this stuff. i was reading their web site and i was woundering if this stuff really works. i mean i have tried the water changes and everything and I still don't know what to do. I was reading another web page that said to cover my tank for 24 to 36 hours and leave it in the dark. I just don't know what to do?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

There have been lots of posts about algae destroying products and fish deaths. I would not use it.

In order to solve the problem, you need to figure out the cause.

What are you water parameters? Specifically what is the nitrate reading?

What is your water change schedule?

How long are your tank lights on each day?

The main causes of algae are to much nitrate and too much light.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't waste your money on that stuff. 

What kind of algae are you having problems with??


----------



## slidercat (Feb 10, 2008)

it is the water. I have had the tank up since the 26th of May and have had my cichlids in there for maybe the 17th of June and the tank was clear and then out of no where when I added two hongi it turned cloudy and now it looks greeen. I did a 30% water change on it Monday because the nitrates were high, but now I don't know what is going on. FYI its an 80 gallon 4ft long bowfront with holely rock in it.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had that happen in a saltwater tank once. My son had been feeding my tanks for me and he enjoyed watching the trigger eat soo....well, you get the idea!! Anyway, once I got home I tried everything to get rid of it: frequent large waterchanges, keeping the tank dark for a two days (could not opt for a longer time period as there were some corals in the tank too not to mention the coralline algae), stopped feeding the fish, etc....but it always seemed to come back! Finally I just gave up and bought a UV sterilizer and it took out the algae in 2 days. Never came back either. I don't use the UV on any tank right now but I rather like the fact that I do have it if I need it. 
Do the waterchange bit and keeping the tank dark but if it keeps coming back you may have to resort to buying a UV. 
Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

More often green water is because of ammonia rather than nitrate, although it could be either. Suggesting that the problem began when you increased the bioload suggests that a mini-cycle could have triggered the algae. Wait it out and it will go away.


----------



## wavoes (Feb 4, 2008)

i had the same problem with my new 90 gallon. i could hardly see the background and order algone. in the meantime i reduced how long i had the light on and by the time the algone had arrived the algae bloom corrected itself...just be patient and leave your lights off.


----------

